# Nissan may stop Audi from using 'Q'



## JPA (Nov 22, 2000)

I dobut anyone spending so much on a car is going to be 'confused' about which dealer they are going to. Duh!
News Release:
DETROIT - Luxury automaker Audi wants to start using the letter Q for its models, a proposition that is making rival Nissan queasy. 
Nissan's luxury Infiniti brand has used the letter Q since its launch in 1989. Infiniti started with the Q45 and has also trademarked QX56, QX4 and "the new Q." 
Audi has been partial to the prefix A, with the A3, A4 and other models. But it recently announced plans to market SUVs named the Q7 and Q5 between 2006 and 2009. 
That prompted Nissan to file a lawsuit in federal court Tuesday. It says Audi's use of Q "is likely to cause confusion, deception or mistake among customers." 
Audi was still reviewing the lawsuit and had no comment, spokesman Patrick Hespen told the Detroit Free Press.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Nissan may stop Audi from using 'Q' (JPA)*

Remember they sued BMW for using the word "Z" in Z3/Z4/Z8? Sued Nissan.com for web name? I wonder why BMW didn't backfired them when they used "M" in 35/45 which can "confuse" those who are buying M3.





















Infiniti also accussing of using "X" in AWD as in G/M35X as BMW started using it a decade ago in E30 325iX.










_Modified by A4Jetta at 9:15 AM 3/24/2005_


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Nissan may stop Audi from using 'Q' (JPA)*

not a slam at all, but there's been a thread on this in the lounge for just over 24 hours now with 100+ posts and 2600+ views...
http://forums.thecarlounge.net...97169
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Nissan may stop Audi from using 'Q' (silver30v)*

I ran a coloumn on it this week. I didn't realize they sued BMW over Z as well. If they lost that, I'm guessing the merits of the Q argument are questionable.
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------

